# Girl DID meet up with me even tho I didnt have Snap (part 2)



## Amnesia (Sep 19, 2020)

Orig thread at bottom.

I banged her, and just wanted to post any redpills she mentioned through the night. I might post pics (not cause shes ugly but she has a decent amount of IG followers and dont want an autist to doxx) She was 19 thin pale white with blue eyes and dark long hair and russian/ukrainian ethnically







*Some general things from this girl:

She lost her virginity at 18
Shes 19 and says shes slept with 13 guys, most of them ONSs
She says most guys suck at sex cause they last less than 5 minutes
Says she has banged average guys when she was drunk or tipsy simply cause they were "around" and she was horny in the moment
She said most guys look BETTER IRL from their TInder profiles cause guys don't know how to take pics like women do
She let me see some of her other TInder matches, she said a lot of guys are photoshopping their pics, enhancing them and even like shopping on abs and stuff
She said I was "really tall" (was 6'1'' with my lifts) she was 5'3''
She kept commenting about my looks all night, touching my face, mentioning she couldnt believe I was real (I dont think I deserve that level of praise, just repeating what she said)
She was totally submissive in bed to me, said I have really nice shoulders (they are wide)
Said I had a really nice butt and most guys don't and she said girls look at dudes butts a lot
She said that she was less picky with the looks level of guys when she was younger cause she didn't realize that as a female basically she could fuck any guy she wanted 


Edit/additions:

She actually got a bit turned off when I told her I fucked over 100 girls, to the point where her body language really felt like she was turned off by me, I said I was kidding and it was only 35 and then she said she shouldnt be weirded out cause I could easily have fucked over 1000, she said it probably takes me a lot of self control to have "only fucked 35"

I came in her pussy, she said I was the first guy ever she let do that (of course women lie so who knows) but she had no trouble admitting a guys had cum in her ass before, so maybe it was truthful

Towards the end she mentioned another reason she thought I was catfish is cause she reverse google searched a few of my tinder pics and it led her to some sort of health and fitness forum, I made 0 comment










https://looksmax.org/threads/girl-wont-meet-up-with-my-from-tinder-just-bc-i-dont-have-snap.207856/*


----------



## PYT (Sep 19, 2020)

give me reacts


----------



## Tony (Sep 19, 2020)

@Over sounds like teles from the besement


----------



## Beetlejuice (Sep 19, 2020)




----------



## DharkDC (Sep 19, 2020)

13 niggas within 1 year. JFL @ the state women. How much do you wanna bet her family is religious.


----------



## Tony (Sep 19, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Over (Sep 19, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 6095 (Sep 19, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> *She lost her virginity at 18*



Lifefuel if she was decent looking. With COVID quarantines the number of 18 yo virgin girls can only be going up



> *Shes 19 and says shes slept with 13 guys, most of them ONSs*



Already a whore jfl



> *Says she has banged average guys when she was drunk or tipsy simply cause they were "around" and she was horny in the moment*



Lifefuel



> *She says most guys suck at sex cause they last less than 5 minutes*



Kegelmaxxing



> *She said most guys look BETTER IRL from their TInder profiles cause guys don't know how to take pics like women do
> She let me see some of her other TInder matches, she said a lot of guys are photoshopping their pics, enhancing them and even like shopping on abs and stuff
> She said I was "really tall" (was 6'1'' with my lifts) she was 5'3''*



Most guys must be manlets and retarded



> *She kept commenting about my looks all night, touching my face, mentioning she couldnt believe I was real (I dont think I deserve that level of praise, just repeating what she said)
> She was totally submissive in bed to me, said I have really nice shoulders (they are wide)
> Said I had a really nice butt and most guys don't and she said girls look at dudes butts a lot*



Everything is pretty much true.



> *She said that she was less picky with the looks level of guys when she was younger cause she didn't realize that as a female basically she could fuck any guy she wanted*



JUST BE FIRST THEORY IS INVALUABLE. ALSO AWALT


----------



## justadude (Sep 19, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> *She said that she was less picky with the looks level of guys when she was younger cause she didn't realize that as a female basically she could fuck any guy she wanted *


----------



## Gazzamogga (Sep 19, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> *Says she has banged average guys when she was drunk or tipsy simply cause they were "around" and she was horny in the moment*


'Just be there' theory strikes again


----------



## karbo (Sep 19, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> *health and fitness forum*


----------



## ehti (Sep 19, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> *Towards the end she mentioned another reason she thought I was catfish is cause she reverse google searched a few of my tinder pics and it led her to some sort of health and fitness forum, I made 0 commen*


Caged at this


----------



## MansNotHot (Sep 19, 2020)

No homo but what's your dick size?


----------



## Tony (Sep 19, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> Towards the end she mentioned another reason she thought I was catfish is cause she reverse google searched a few of my tinder pics and it led her to some sort of health and fitness forum, I made 0 comment







Your browser is not able to display this video.


























@cocainecowboy


----------



## Deleted member 6095 (Sep 19, 2020)

Post pics or low T


----------



## EasternRightWinger15 (Sep 19, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> *She lost her virginity at 18
> Shes 19 and says shes slept with 13 guys, most of them ONSs*


jfl


----------



## Deleted member 1338 (Sep 19, 2020)

Tony said:


> View attachment 678252


What app is This!!!


----------



## RAITEIII (Sep 19, 2020)

Gazzamogga said:


> 'Just be there' theory strikes again


Does not sound too validating tho jfl


----------



## Tony (Sep 19, 2020)

nicekind-halfincel said:


> What app is This!!!


not telling


----------



## EasternRightWinger15 (Sep 19, 2020)

also I'm really suprised that she ended up meeting you, after you sent her this autistic shit tbh, you look kinda creepy there ngl


----------



## Deleted member 1338 (Sep 19, 2020)

Tony said:


> not telling


Ok faggot


----------



## Deleted member 6095 (Sep 19, 2020)

EasternRightWinger15 said:


> also I'm really suprised that she ended up meeting you, after you sent her this autistic shit tbh, you look kinda creepy there ngl
> View attachment 678321


she never saw that pic


----------



## ehti (Sep 19, 2020)

EasternRightWinger15 said:


> also I'm really suprised that she ended up meeting you, after you sent her this autistic shit tbh, you look kinda creepy there ngl
> View attachment 678321


looks like a creepy wax statue lmao


----------



## eyearea (Sep 19, 2020)

MansNotHot said:


> No homo but what's your dick size?


----------



## Amnesia (Sep 19, 2020)

EasternRightWinger15 said:


> also I'm really suprised that she ended up meeting you, after you sent her this autistic shit tbh, you look kinda creepy there ngl
> View attachment 678321



No she never saw that one, my phone wasnt sending the pics I was trying to send my post from that thread:



*HOLY SHIT FALSE ALARM

She said she "couldnt see anything" cause my phone literally wasnt sending the pics. I thought when she said she couldnt see anything she was referring to my blurry face or not being able to see the writing on the card I was holding up


I resent this one ONLY









And now shes gushing over me wanting to meet lmfao*


----------



## Deleted member 275 (Sep 19, 2020)

> *She said that she was less picky with the looks level of guys when she was younger cause she didn't realize that as a female basically she could fuck any guy she wanted*



And this, ladies and gentlemen, is why I am forced to be a pedophile.

Hate the game, not the player.


----------



## EasternRightWinger15 (Sep 19, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> No she never saw that one, my phone wasnt sending the pics I was trying to send my post from that thread:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


some divine force was with you at that moment, this one without the autistic deathstare is so much better


----------



## Deleted member 1338 (Sep 19, 2020)

No pics no care


----------



## Subhuman trash (Sep 19, 2020)

Chad is chad water is wet


----------



## Pietrosiek (Sep 19, 2020)

actuallu a good thread


----------



## EasternRightWinger15 (Sep 19, 2020)

Syobevoli said:


> And this, ladies and gentlemen, is why I am forced to be a pedophile.
> 
> Hate the game, not the player.


just accept defeat in this game and move on


----------



## Lux (Sep 19, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> Towards the end she mentioned another reason she thought I was catfish is cause she reverse google searched a few of my tinder pics and it led her to some sort of health and fitness forum, I made 0 comment


caged


----------



## Deleted member 275 (Sep 19, 2020)

EasternRightWinger15 said:


> just accept defeat in this game and move on


I will never accept defeat and I will find my virgin jb. Everything above the age of 18 = used up whore.


----------



## Pietrosiek (Sep 19, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> She says most guys suck at sex cause they last less than 5 minutes


over for me, i cant last 5 minutes while jerking off


----------



## Madhate (Sep 19, 2020)

EasternRightWinger15 said:


> also I'm really suprised that she ended up meeting you, after you sent her this autistic shit tbh, you look kinda creepy there ngl
> View attachment 678321


girls will fuck an autist if hes gl


----------



## Virgincel (Sep 19, 2020)

How much of a rotter are you?


----------



## EasternRightWinger15 (Sep 19, 2020)

Syobevoli said:


> I will never accept defeat and I will find my virgin jb. Everything above the age of 18 = used up whore.


good luck I guess, I will rather pursue other thing in life that are more achievable


----------



## Deleted member 3702 (Sep 19, 2020)

post pics emnesie


----------



## Deleted member 7866 (Sep 19, 2020)

https://looksmax.org/threads/1-member-slot-left-for-obhai-squad.208170/#post-3563364


----------



## wristcel (Sep 19, 2020)

epic brag, but you're a chad so we'll let it slide!!


----------



## Deleted member 275 (Sep 19, 2020)

EasternRightWinger15 said:


> good luck I guess, I will rather pursue other thing in life that are more achievable


Many things are easier to achieve, I don't disagree with you. But for me, the things that are most valuable, are the things that are the most difficult to achieve.

Finding a stacy virgin jb wife from a good family that can give me 10 children is not going to be easy. But it has immense value, more than anything else I can ever hope to achieve in life.

Things like becoming a millionaire, or climbing the mount everest, etc etc. they all don't even come close to that family dream.


----------



## Deleted member 245 (Sep 19, 2020)

Face reigns supreme


----------



## lutte (Sep 19, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> She says most guys suck at sex cause they last less than 5 minutes


Last 2 times i had sex i coomed instantly as soon as they put my dick inside.

jfl at me


----------



## Vvvvxxxx (Sep 19, 2020)

DharkDC said:


> 13 niggas within 1 year. JFL @ the state women. How much do you wanna bet her family is religious.


Lol I know a girl that did 20 in 2 months of tinder use.


----------



## Eduardo DOV (Sep 19, 2020)

where do you live??

tryto pick underage girls.
try to get some virgins.

would be lifefuel to me


----------



## Deleted member 275 (Sep 19, 2020)

lutte said:


> Last 2 times i had sex i coomed instantly as soon as they put my dick inside.
> 
> jfl at me


I do this and then go for round 2 a few minutes after and last half an hour


----------



## EasternRightWinger15 (Sep 19, 2020)

Syobevoli said:


> Many things are easier to achieve, I don't disagree with you. But for me, the things that are most valuable, are the things that are the most difficult to achieve.
> 
> Finding a stacy virgin jb wife from a good family that can give me 10 children is not going to be easy. But it has immense value, more than anything else I can ever hope to achieve in life.
> 
> Things like becoming a millionaire, or climbing the mount everest, etc etc. they all don't even come close to that family dream.


sure, if that's your ultimate goal, go for it if you are determined enough (which it seems you are)


----------



## Vvvvxxxx (Sep 19, 2020)

Meeting up with a new girl is lifefuel. They dispense so many blackpills and feed your ego


----------



## Deleted member 8699 (Sep 19, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> Orig thread at bottom.
> 
> I banged her, and just wanted to post any redpills she mentioned through the night. I might post pics (not cause shes ugly but she has a decent amount of IG followers and dont want an autist to doxx) She was 19 thin pale white with blue eyes and dark long hair and russian/ukrainian ethnically
> 
> ...


hell yeah bhai splash in the pussy like cannonball 🌋


----------



## Deleted member 4645 (Sep 19, 2020)

> Towards the end she mentioned another reason she thought I was catfish is cause she reverse google searched a few of my tinder pics and it led her to some sort of health and fitness forum



Nigga she's reading this thread as we speak JFL


----------



## EasternRightWinger15 (Sep 19, 2020)

Syobevoli said:


> I do this and then go for round 2 a few minutes after and last half an hour


yeah, much better than me, I just can't cum or it takes super long time


----------



## Virgincel (Sep 19, 2020)

Pietrosiek said:


> over for me, i cant last 5 minutes while jerking off


hop on nofap brother, the strongest erections require the strongest wills


----------



## Deleted member 6986 (Sep 19, 2020)

Nice zygos


----------



## Madhate (Sep 19, 2020)

lutte said:


> Last 2 times i had sex i coomed instantly as soon as they put my dick inside.
> 
> jfl at me


do u watch porn?


----------



## wristcel (Sep 19, 2020)

how did you escalate after you met her?
Yu can't be that autistic if you smashed hundreds of girls on dates, even if you are handsome
Did she make conversation and stuff, or did she just basically jump your bones and ask you to bang her when she saw how handsome you were? (like, "hi", "hello! Wow Lets fuck''")


----------



## buflek (Sep 19, 2020)

nice man, since this is officially a brag thread now, ill also post some:

was at my gfs house today, she is past her ovulation this cycle so we already said we gna fuck today
so we fucked, she came after 5 mins being on top of me, i continued but she said it hurts her and if she can suck me off instead

cummed what felt like 5L in her mouth


----------



## Austrian Oak (Sep 19, 2020)

Another banger thread by @Amnesia tbh


----------



## lutte (Sep 19, 2020)

Syobevoli said:


> I do this and then go for round 2 a few minutes after and last half an hour


Yeah me too, I don’t mind coming in a minute because then I can mostly keep going a second round without stopping, but I can’t do that when i nut when just the head is in. I couldn’t even put all of it in before I busted jfl


----------



## thickdickdaddy27 (Sep 19, 2020)

Over for me since I can't have sex with someone I'm not emotionally connected with as cheesy as that may sound


----------



## lutte (Sep 19, 2020)

Madhate said:


> do u watch porn?


No I haven’t even fapped in like two months, I was just a bit nervous


----------



## TsarTsar444 (Sep 19, 2020)

disgusting whore, muh i can fuck any guy i want, i despise humanity and everything that exists, fuck i want to go ER so bad now, this is all because of guys, i hate males so much, fuxking filthy cucks, there is this fat girl i talk to and she legit geta messaged first with open declarations of love by chads on Instagram with big status. I wish i could behead 90% of men on this planet, INSHALLAH it happens, i hate cucks so much


----------



## EasternRightWinger15 (Sep 19, 2020)

Madhate said:


> do u watch porn?


would't actually watching porn result in my issue?


----------



## Good_Little_Goy (Sep 19, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> sort of health and fitness forum


----------



## Tony (Sep 19, 2020)

TsarTsar444 said:


> disgusting whore, muh i can fuck any guy i want, i despise humanity and everything that exists, fuck i want to go ER so bad now, this is all because of guys, i hate males so much, fuxking filthy cucks, there is this fat girl i talk to and she legit geta messaged first with open declarations of love by chads on Instagram with big status. I wish i could behead 90% of men on this planet, INSHALLAH it happens, i hate cucks so much


----------



## Amnesia (Sep 19, 2020)

wristcel said:


> how did you escalate after you met her?
> Yu can't be that autistic if you smashed hundreds of girls on dates, even if you are handsome
> Did she make conversation and stuff, or did she just basically jump your bones and ask you to bang her when she saw how handsome you were? (like, "hi", "hello! Wow Lets fuck''")




She came over to my apartment. We started talking on my couch in my front room. The first 10 minutes was me tying to have a convo and she just staring at me and telling me how she cant believe I'm real and is waiting for me to chop her up with a chainsaw or something. SHe was giddy and acting like some pathetic fangirl meeting Bieber. She mentioned some artist I said lets look them up on YT in my bedroom. She put them on and we both layed back on the bed and asked if I thought the song was good and I said yes and just leaned in to kiss her and then we fucked. No more than 15 minutes passed from the time she set foot in my apartment before I was fucking her


----------



## Pietrosiek (Sep 19, 2020)

Virgincel said:


> hop on nofap brother, the strongest erections require the strongest wills


nofap is cope, fap or rope


----------



## Pietrosiek (Sep 19, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> She came over to my apartment. We started talking on my couch in my front room. The first 10 minutes was me tying to have a convo and she just staring at me and telling me how she cant believe I'm real and is waiting for me to chop her up with a chainsaw or something. SHe was giddy and acting like some pathetic fangirl meeting Bieber. She mentioned some artist I said lets look them up on YT in my bedroom. She put them on and we both layed back on the bed and asked if I thought the song was good and I said yes and just leaned in to kiss her and then we fucked. No more than 15 minutes passed from the time she set foot in my apartment before I was fucking her


do you think that gymceling is legit or not?


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Sep 19, 2020)

Syobevoli said:


> I do this and then go for round 2 a few minutes after and last half an hour


You’re a chad so that’s not surprising


----------



## Deleted member 5393 (Sep 19, 2020)

She probably fucked psl3-4 skinnyfat guys before u

then u come, a legit chad

u need to treat women worse and more dominant they are filthy sluts and should be grateful a goodlooking guy like u fucks them. U act so insecure like they are doing u a favour jfl


----------



## Vvvvxxxx (Sep 19, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> *She said that she was less picky with the looks level of guys when she was younger cause she didn't realize that as a female basically she could fuck any guy she wanted *



I see this every time. High school is the last time you can defy lookspill and have a female fall for your “personality”. I know some dudes that had status halo in high school (sports, NT, good at dancing/singing) that got some action. Now they get mogged to death because they’re 5’5 and not good looking.


----------



## wristcel (Sep 19, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> She came over to my apartment. We started talking on my couch in my front room. The first 10 minutes was me tying to have a convo and she just staring at me and telling me how she cant believe I'm real and is waiting for me to chop her up with a chainsaw or something. SHe was giddy and acting like some pathetic fangirl meeting Bieber. She mentioned some artist I said lets look them up on YT in my bedroom. She put them on and we both layed back on the bed and asked if I thought the song was good and I said yes and just leaned in to kiss her and then we fucked. No more than 15 minutes passed from the time she set foot in my apartment before I was fucking her


nice.
I have 2 handsome friends and they both have tonnes and tonnes of stories like that lol

i'll never forget the time one of them fucked a (slightly illegal) GORGEOUS teen at a family BBQ within like 5 mins of meeting her.
Took me about 6 months to get over it! haha


----------



## EasternRightWinger15 (Sep 19, 2020)

TsarTsar444 said:


> disgusting whore, muh i can fuck any guy i want, i despise humanity and everything that exists, fuck i want to go ER so bad now, this is all because of guys, i hate males so much, fuxking filthy cucks, there is this fat girl i talk to and she legit geta messaged first with open declarations of love by chads on Instagram with big status. I wish i could behead 90% of men on this planet, INSHALLAH it happens, i hate cucks so much


like yeah, somewhat true, but why actually care so much?


----------



## Truthmirrorcoper (Sep 19, 2020)




----------



## TsarTsar444 (Sep 19, 2020)

Vvvvxxxx said:


> I see this every time. High school is the last time you can defy lookspill and have a female fall for your “personality”. I know some dudes that had status halo in high school (sports, NT, good at dancing/singing) that got some action. Now they get mogged to death because they’re 5’5 and not good looking.


i done just that, went with a virgin 18yo girl in highschool, im with her for more then a year now, she says she loves me everyday, im always terrified of her losing attraction to me for sime chad, it always worries me how she tells me when cucks hit on her on the streets, fuark i hate males so much, im afraid she will get spoiled and think she deserves better then me


----------



## Amnesia (Sep 19, 2020)

Yuyevon said:


> She probably fucked psl3-4 skinnyfat guys before u
> 
> then u come, a legit chad
> 
> u need to treat women worse and more dominant they are filthy sluts and should be grateful a goodlooking guy like u fucks them


she kept saying all night I was the best looking guy shes ever been with and that it was also the best sex. She was basically worshipping me all night to the point I definitely dont deserve and it was like "uhh ok stfu"

SHe wasnt on her period but I was fucking her so hard and deep that she said it started to hurt and she was bleeding a little by the end of the night

SHe also squirted from me, she said that never happened. In before its just pee

@Yuyevon 
But also its hard for me to act that way and get over the mental block I have from m whole life of being a loser. I do lack a lot of confidence a naturally GL guy would have if he was GL ever since birth


----------



## Deleted member 275 (Sep 19, 2020)

Vvvvxxxx said:


> I see this every time. High school is the last time you can defy lookspill and have a female fall for your “personality”. I know some dudes that had status halo in high school (sports, NT, good at dancing/singing) that got some action. Now they get mogged to death because they’re 5’5 and not good looking.


Same, I saw this a lot aswell. Some very questionable looking guys had decent-looking girls. I look them up on insta/fb now and they are single asf and dont stand much of a chance tbh. Some have ugly gf's now, nothing compared to what they had in hs.


----------



## tincelw (Sep 19, 2020)

thanks for reminding me what is waiting for me when i ascend


----------



## JustAFewMM (Sep 19, 2020)

Lmfao she probably found your .me account


----------



## Truthmirrorcoper (Sep 19, 2020)




----------



## Madhate (Sep 19, 2020)

buflek said:


> nice man, since this is officially a brag thread now, ill also post some:
> 
> was at my gfs house today, she is past her ovulation this cycle so we already said we gna fuck today
> so we fucked, she came after 5 mins being on top of me, i continued but she said it hurts her and if she can suck me off instead
> ...


except no one asked


----------



## lutte (Sep 19, 2020)

LondonVillie said:


> You’re a chad so that’s not surprising


You would be able to do that too if you weren’t fat


----------



## Truthmirrorcoper (Sep 19, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> she kept saying all night I was the best looking guy shes ever been with and that it was also the best sex. She was basically worshipping me all night to the point I definitely dont deserve and it was like "uhh ok stfu"
> 
> SHe wasnt on her period but I was fucking her so hard and deep that she said it started to hurt and she was bleeding a little by the end of the night
> 
> SHe also squirted from me, she said that never happened. In before its just pee


----------



## Vvvvxxxx (Sep 19, 2020)

TsarTsar444 said:


> i done just that, went with a virgin 18yo girl in highschool, im with her for more then a year now, she says she loves me everyday, im always terrified of her losing attraction to me for sime chad, it always worries me how she tells me when cucks hit on her on the streets, fuark i hate males so much, im afraid she will get spoiled and think she deserves better then me


Enjoy your turn with her but don’t expect it to last forever.


----------



## Truthmirrorcoper (Sep 19, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 275 (Sep 19, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> she kept saying all night I was the best looking guy shes ever been with and that it was also the best sex. She was basically worshipping me all night to the point I definitely dont deserve and it was like "uhh ok stfu"
> 
> SHe wasnt on her period but I was fucking her so hard and deep that she said it started to hurt and she was bleeding a little by the end of the night
> 
> SHe also squirted from me, she said that never happened. In before its just pee


just 24hours ago you were talking about personality being important and you no longer believing in your looks or your value. JFL.

Idk why you have such self-esteem issues honestly when your looks are making people legit worship you like you are some sort of god. Just take the fucking compliments and let it boost your ego to some ridiculous narcy level tbh. That's what everyone is expecting of someone with your looks anyways.


----------



## SadnessWYJ (Sep 19, 2020)




----------



## wristcel (Sep 19, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> she kept saying all night I was the best looking guy shes ever been with and that it was also the best sex. She was basically worshipping me all night to the point I definitely dont deserve and it was like "uhh ok stfu"
> 
> SHe wasnt on her period but I was fucking her so hard and deep that she said it started to hurt and she was bleeding a little by the end of the night
> 
> ...


Nice
If I was a chad, i'd make so many 16 year olds bleed as much as possible! (16 being legal here)
I Need to get tonnes of surgeries to do what you do, though


----------



## Vvvvxxxx (Sep 19, 2020)

Syobevoli said:


> Same, I saw this a lot aswell. Some very questionable looking guys had decent-looking girls. I look them up on insta/fb now and they are single asf and dont stand much of a chance tbh. Some have ugly gf's now, nothing compared to what they had in hs.


Brutal


----------



## Amnesia (Sep 19, 2020)

tincelw said:


> thanks for reminding me what is waiting for me when i ascend



Thats what these threads are for, just sharing first hand experiences of an ascended autist


----------



## Truthmirrorcoper (Sep 19, 2020)

*O'BHAI MOGS AMNESIA , O'BHAI MOGS AMNESIA , O'BHAI MOGS AMNESIA , O'BHAI MOGS AMNESIA , O'BHAI MOGS AMNESIA , O'BHAI MOGS AMNESIA , O'BHAI MOGS AMNESIA , O'BHAI MOGS AMNESIA , O'BHAI MOGS AMNESIA , O'BHAI MOGS AMNESIA , O'BHAI MOGS AMNESIA , O'BHAI MOGS AMNESIA , O'BHAI MOGS AMNESIA , O'BHAI MOGS AMNESIA , O'BHAI MOGS AMNESIA , O'BHAI MOGS AMNESIA , O'BHAI MOGS AMNESIA , O'BHAI MOGS AMNESIA , O'BHAI MOGS AMNESIA , O'BHAI MOGS AMNESIA , O'BHAI MOGS AMNESIA 



























*


----------



## TsarTsar444 (Sep 19, 2020)

Vvvvxxxx said:


> Enjoy your turn with her but don’t expect it to last forever.


fuark noo, i expect to marry her and have kids, she wants this everyday for the past 18 months we are together. If she leaves me for money and chad i will officially go ER


----------



## Deleted member 9274 (Sep 19, 2020)

god the fucking nigger o bhai posts jfl


----------



## Deleted member 9274 (Sep 19, 2020)

TsarTsar444 said:


> fuark noo, i expect to marry her and have kids, she wants this everyday for the past 18 months we are together. If she leaves me for money and chad i will officially go ER


It is possible man. There are couples out there that succeeded in this. But the percentage is like 1%.


----------



## Deleted member 275 (Sep 19, 2020)

Truthmirrorcoper said:


> View attachment 678481
> View attachment 678483
> View attachment 678484
> 
> ...


----------



## Amnesia (Sep 19, 2020)

I actually started losing a lot of attraction to her through the night the more she was praising me. It became such a huge turnoff the way she basically valued me so high


I'll be honest tho, the city I live I havent seen a GL guy ever in the 2 yrs Ive lived here, literally never seen a GL IRL no joke. GL meaning PSL 6 and of course I am post college age so I'm talking about guys like 22 and up

She even admitted that this city has ugly guys and there are much much more gl guys in Washington State than here in the California city I live


----------



## Truthmirrorcoper (Sep 19, 2020)

Syobevoli said:


> View attachment 678536
> View attachment 678536
> View attachment 678536
> View attachment 678536
> ...


----------



## Truthmirrorcoper (Sep 19, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> I actually started losing a lot of attraction to her through the night the more she was praising me. It became such a huge turnoff the way she basically valued me so high


----------



## Deleted member 275 (Sep 19, 2020)

TsarTsar444 said:


> fuark noo, i expect to marry her and have kids, she wants this everyday for the past 18 months we are together. If she leaves me for money and chad i will officially go ER


Living the dream man. Here in the netherlands its impossible to find a girl that wants kids before shes atleast like 27yo. fuck this shit.


----------



## Virgincel (Sep 19, 2020)

Pietrosiek said:


> fuck or rope


ftfy


----------



## Jagged0 (Sep 19, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> I actually started losing a lot of attraction to her through the night the more she was praising me. It became such a huge turnoff the way she basically valued me so high
> 
> 
> I'll be honest tho, the city I live I havent seen a GL guy ever in the 2 yrs Ive lived here, literally never seen a GL IRL no joke. GL meaning PSL 6 and of course I am post college age so I'm talking about guys like 22 and up
> ...


Reminds me of how a woman gets turned off if you’re too into her


----------



## TsarTsar444 (Sep 19, 2020)

GODmaxxing said:


> It is possible man. There are couples out there that succeeded in this. But the percentage is like 1%.


no it's higher, at least in muslim places like mine, im still terrified that it happens, she is perfect for a wife, studies software engineering and plans to work from home in the future, ideal


----------



## Deleted member 9274 (Sep 19, 2020)

TsarTsar444 said:


> no it's higher, at least in muslim places like mine, im still terrified that it happens, she is perfect for a wife, studies software engineering and plans to work from home in the future, ideal


Oh shit your muslim? I was talking about the west man, but mirin your location. I want the same, but i think its probably going to be a fantasy tbh. I hope for your good future with her.


----------



## EasternRightWinger15 (Sep 19, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> I actually started losing a lot of attraction to her through the night the more she was praising me. It became such a huge turnoff the way she basically valued me so high
> 
> 
> I'll be honest tho, the city I live I havent seen a GL guy ever in the 2 yrs Ive lived here, literally never seen a GL IRL no joke. GL meaning PSL 6 and of course I am post college age so I'm talking about guys like 22 and up
> ...


true, when girl praises me a whole night, after a while I just don't know how to react, it gets really annoying


----------



## wristcel (Sep 19, 2020)

EasternRightWinger15 said:


> true, when girl praises me a whole night, after a while I just don't know how to react, it gets really annoying


i'd never get bored of that lol


----------



## TsarTsar444 (Sep 19, 2020)

GODmaxxing said:


> Oh shit your muslim? I was talking about the west man, but mirin your location. I want the same, but i think its probably going to be a fantasy tbh. I hope for your good future with her.


she even cried when i hugged her yesterday under the stars saying i mean everything to her, fuaarkkkk if she ends up not loving me anymore suicide awaits


----------



## EasternRightWinger15 (Sep 19, 2020)

wristcel said:


> i'd never get bored of that lol


idk, maybe it's because of my own insecurities and BDD, also I don't give compliments back very often, so after a while it just seems like awkward situation to me


----------



## Deleted member 9274 (Sep 19, 2020)

TsarTsar444 said:


> she even cried when i hugged her yesterday under the stars saying i mean everything to her, fuaarkkkk if she ends up not loving me anymore suicide awaits


Fuark im MIRIN super hard right now. Why o why cant this be not reality for most. I understand the desire with chad but cmon. Also about your post earlier with going ER and the fucking cucks. Dont man. There is more to live then worrying about something thats out of our own control. Invest in yourself and fken ascend bro


----------



## Ascentordietrying (Sep 19, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> I actually started losing a lot of attraction to her through the night the more she was praising me. It became such a huge turnoff the way she basically valued me so high
> 
> 
> I'll be honest tho, the city I live I havent seen a GL guy ever in the 2 yrs Ive lived here, literally never seen a GL IRL no joke. GL meaning PSL 6 and of course I am post college age so I'm talking about guys like 22 and up
> ...


I want to know your accession story tbh, are you in the new discord?


----------



## Amnesia (Sep 19, 2020)

EasternRightWinger15 said:


> idk, maybe it's because of my own insecurities and BDD, also I don't give compliments back very often, so after a while it just seems like awkward situation to me


I feel this too, it awkward bc I am autistic and cannot really give out compliments I dont actually mean. Lots of normies when complimented will say something nice in return just cause, well I DONT do that cause I hate un genuine comments or compliments so I end up just sitting there getting compliments and saying nothing in return


----------



## TsarTsar444 (Sep 19, 2020)

GODmaxxing said:


> Fuark im MIRIN super hard right now. Why o why cant this be not reality for most. I understand the desire with chad but cmon. Also about your post earlier with going ER and the fucking cucks. Dont man. There is more to live then worrying about something thats out of our own control. Invest in yourself and fken ascend bro


i have no idea how gl i am tho, i have serious bdd and put curtains on mirrors in my house. Girls always say im gl, cute, tall etc. I don't see it and want to kms


----------



## wristcel (Sep 19, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> I feel this too, it awkward bc I am autistic and cannot really give out compliments I dont actually mean. Lots of normies when complimented will say something nice in return just cause, well I DONT do that cause I hate un genuine comments or compliments so I end up just sitting there getting compliments and saying nothing in return


you must be normie, though
ON reddit and stuff, there's lots of autistic guys who weird the girl out and so she doesn't go home with them (despite obviously thinking he's hot since she swiped right and met him) yet you banged like a thousand girls from actual tinder dates adn stuff lol


----------



## Deleted member 9274 (Sep 19, 2020)

TsarTsar444 said:


> i have no idea how gl i am tho, i have serious bdd and put curtains on mirrors in my house. Girls always say im gl, cute, tall etc. I don't see it and want to kms


Sad shit tbh. Maybe try to analyse every feature that is common from your race and take the ideal and the worst and guess where your at


----------



## wristcel (Sep 19, 2020)

Man, I wish you lived near me. I'd use you and devise a plan to use your good looks as a way for me to be able to bang one of my current 3 crushes from in my town. (some elaborate chadfish involving a blindfold or something where she thinks i'm you)


----------



## Amnesia (Sep 19, 2020)

wristcel said:


> you must be normie, though
> ON reddit and stuff, there's lots of autistic guys who weird the girl out and so she doesn't go home with them (despite obviously thinking he's hot since she swiped right and met him) yet you banged like a thousand girls from actual tinder dates adn stuff lol


BC i hate normies and mainstream culture way MORE than I value getting laid or female approval. There are certain things I won't compromise on like become a social media whore or saying fake pleasantries to other people cause I think that shit is dumb.


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Sep 19, 2020)

lutte said:


> You would be able to do that too if you weren’t fat


----------



## TsarTsar444 (Sep 19, 2020)

GODmaxxing said:


> Sad shit tbh. Maybe try to analyse every feature that is common from your race and take the ideal and the worst and guess where your at


i have bad acne and skin, this is my biggest flaw right now together with bad undereyes


----------



## EasternRightWinger15 (Sep 19, 2020)

wristcel said:


> you must be normie, though
> ON reddit and stuff, there's lots of autistic guys who weird the girl out and so she doesn't go home with them (despite obviously thinking he's hot since she swiped right and met him) yet you banged like a thousand girls from actual tinder dates adn stuff lol


yeah, this happened to me many times, but in @Amnesia case his looks are probably on much more forgiving level (also if I discount interacting with girls, I'm much more NT than him judging by his absence on social media and so on, but my looks just aren't that good)


----------



## Deleted member 9274 (Sep 19, 2020)

TsarTsar444 said:


> i have bad acne and skin, this is my biggest flaw right now together with bad undereyes


Jfl same here. Well BDD will stay if those arent removed tbh. Wish you GL with ascending brocel.


----------



## Timelessbrah (Sep 19, 2020)

This whole thread is a fucking suicide fuel. Jesus Christ, I just wanT to be good looking, FUUUUUUUCK!!!!!


----------



## buflek (Sep 19, 2020)

Madhate said:


> except no one asked


u mirin?


----------



## Enfant terrible (Sep 19, 2020)

How old are you?


----------



## Amnesia (Sep 19, 2020)

Enfant terrible said:


> How old are you?


32


----------



## Enfant terrible (Sep 19, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> 32


When did you ascend?


----------



## Amnesia (Sep 19, 2020)

Enfant terrible said:


> When did you ascend?



*got my surgeries at 20:*

2 rhino lower lid retraction and chin filler for chin width

also got lean, hit the gym, grew out a decent medium hairstyle, tanned, dyed eyebrows dark brown, latisse for eyelashes



but when I was 29 I started wearing 4 inch elevator shoes boosting me to 6'1'' and wearing blue contacts


----------



## wristcel (Sep 19, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> *got my surgeries at 20:*


wow. A lot younger than I guessed you'd got it done.
So you've had like 12 years of banging 100 hot teens per year!? Over a thousand quality lays?
You should be walking around with a permanent smile on your face and not posting here lol


----------



## gaymidget (Sep 19, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> *got my surgeries at 20:*
> 
> 2 rhino lower lid retraction and chin filler for chin width
> 
> ...


Did the heightfrauding make a big difference?


----------



## Amnesia (Sep 19, 2020)

wristcel said:


> wow. A lot younger than I guessed you'd got it done.
> So you've had like 12 years of banging 100 hot teens per year!? Over a thousand quality lays?
> You should be walking around with a permanent smile on your face and not posting here lol


My lay count was *8 total* when I turned 30. I have gone crazy in the last 2 years and have fucked over 100 girls since turning 30, by getting on tinder and bumble for the first time ever and also working part time at a night club where I get approached a ton IRL



gaymidget said:


> Did the heightfrauding make a big difference?




Maybe, I kno fr sure in like 4 specific instances where a girl told me straight up they liked how tall I was


----------



## CommanderCope (Sep 19, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> *got my surgeries at 20:*
> 
> 2 rhino lower lid retraction and chin filler for chin width
> 
> ...


So you're 5'9 bare foot? Do women not notice the difference or do you hide it well? 4 inches of height is a lot.


----------



## EasternRightWinger15 (Sep 19, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> My lay count was *8 total* when I turned 30


jfl, you are really a motivation, especially when I mog this number two times at 22 (even though my first lay was at 20), genuine thanks for your threads

time to ascend


----------



## lifestyle21873 (Sep 19, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> My lay count was *8 total* when I turned 30. I have gone crazy in the last 2 years and have fucked over 100 girls since turning 30, by getting on tinder and bumble for the first time ever and also working part time at a night club where I get approached a ton IRL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What kind of work in the club was it


----------



## goat2x (Sep 19, 2020)

lifestyle21873 said:


> What kind of work in the club was it


whats up bro u back?


----------



## lifestyle21873 (Sep 19, 2020)

goat2x said:


> whats up bro u back?


Bro i got nothing to do im at home so im rotting here today


----------



## Jagged0 (Sep 19, 2020)

wristcel said:


> Man, I wish you lived near me. I'd use you and devise a plan to use your good looks as a way for me to be able to bang one of my current 3 crushes from in my town. (some elaborate chadfish involving a blindfold or something where she thinks i'm you)
> 
> View attachment 678799
> 
> ...


Fuck do you live in stacyland or something?


----------



## 0Ace0 (Sep 19, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> Orig thread at bottom.
> 
> I banged her, and just wanted to post any redpills she mentioned through the night. I might post pics (not cause shes ugly but she has a decent amount of IG followers and dont want an autist to doxx) She was 19 thin pale white with blue eyes and dark long hair and russian/ukrainian ethnically
> 
> ...


Banged 13 in the span of a year? I wouldntve gone near that whore's pussy
You can do better Connor Murphy


----------



## Deleted member 4464 (Sep 19, 2020)

I dont have anything else to say besides, brutal


----------



## piscicide (Sep 19, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> *got my surgeries at 20:*
> 
> 2 rhino lower lid retraction and chin filler for chin width
> 
> ...


Extreme lifefuel. How did you figure out what surgeries to do?


----------



## Mouthbreath (Sep 19, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> *Towards the end she mentioned another reason she thought I was catfish is cause she reverse google searched a few of my tinder pics and it led her to some sort of health and fitness forum, I made 0 comment*


----------



## Deleted member 275 (Sep 19, 2020)

TsarTsar444 said:


> she even cried when i hugged her yesterday under the stars saying i mean everything to her, fuaarkkkk if she ends up not loving me anymore suicide awaits


perfect love. mirin' hard tbh

I pray for the day I have this


----------



## Deleted member 4612 (Sep 19, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> Said I had a really nice butt and most guys don't and she said girls look at dudes butts a lot


people in PSL underestimate this.


----------



## TsarTsar444 (Sep 19, 2020)

Syobevoli said:


> perfect love. mirin' hard tbh
> 
> I pray for the day I have this


find a virgin, non virgin will never love you truly, her emotional bonding will be gone, she will always think about her pass ex


----------



## TsarTsar444 (Sep 19, 2020)

personalityinkwell said:


> people in PSL underestimate this.


yeah whats this shit with butts tbh, girls have commented on my plump butt as well saying it's attractive, i thought it's subhuman


----------



## Deleted member 275 (Sep 19, 2020)

TsarTsar444 said:


> find a virgin, non virgin will never love you truly, her emotional bonding will be gone, she will always think about her pass ex


Legit, this is what I have seen time and time again with my friends that had virgin or slut girlfriends.

Virgin girlfriends will love you deeply and truly. For a slut you are 'just another guy'. They don't pairbond over sex anymore.


----------



## Deleted member 4612 (Sep 19, 2020)

TsarTsar444 said:


> yeah whats this shit with butts tbh, girls have commented on my plump butt as well saying it's attractive, i thought it's subhuman


one time my dad was dating this old ass woman, and they came home. I was sleeping on the couch in my boxers, and apparently she saw me. My dad told me she said I have a nice ass        

too bad I don't wanna grannymax


----------



## Deleted member 275 (Sep 19, 2020)

personalityinkwell said:


> people in PSL underestimate this.


glutes for the sluts


----------



## Deleted member 6497 (Sep 19, 2020)

do you post nt pics or just selfies on tinder?


----------



## wristcel (Sep 19, 2020)

Jagged0 said:


> Fuck do you live in stacyland or something?


lol no. UK.
Just seems to be lots of hotties in my town. It's depressing, tbh
(posted other girls in the thread)

https://looksmax.org/threads/whos-hotter-out-of-these-2-teens-that-live-near-me.201089/


----------



## Madhate (Sep 19, 2020)

buflek said:


> u mirin?


yes actually
how do u keep a girl for more than a year smh


----------



## Entschuldigung (Sep 19, 2020)

The lvl of bragging made me laugh irl


----------



## Deleted member 6264 (Sep 19, 2020)

@Amnesia, are you agefrauding on Tinder?


----------



## brainded (Sep 19, 2020)

here you say you came in her asshole while in this post you say you came in her pussy.

which one is it 🤔
@Amnesia


----------



## WannaBeA6 (Sep 19, 2020)

>stacy having the knowledge to REVERSE SEARCH pics from tinder

LMAOOO stopped reading there


----------



## flamboyant (Sep 19, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> Thats what these threads are for, just sharing first hand experiences of an ascended autist


can u post the pics u have on tinder or other dating apps.......im really curious how good they are since u get them to be so desperate


----------



## buflek (Sep 19, 2020)

Madhate said:


> yes actually
> how do u keep a girl for more than a year smh


idk i guess just dont threat women to good and not too bad, need a good mixture


----------



## gymcelalpha (Sep 19, 2020)

TsarTsar444 said:


> yeah whats this shit with butts tbh, girls have commented on my plump butt as well saying it's attractive, i thought it's subhuman


It's usually not the butt itself but how it enhances male body movement for the most part.


----------



## Madhate (Sep 19, 2020)

buflek said:


> idk i guess just dont threat women to good and not too bad, need a good mixture


ik about that, its just my rot lifestyle and i have no ideas for good dates tbh
they usually get bored of me after months


----------



## malignant (Sep 19, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> *I came in her pussy*


----------



## Bewusst (Sep 19, 2020)

Degeneracy at its finest


----------



## fogdart (Sep 19, 2020)

brainded said:


> View attachment 679217
> 
> here you say you came in her asshole while in this post you say you came in her pussy.
> 
> ...


larpers.me


----------



## Chadelite (Sep 19, 2020)

Fuck this shit I just wanna virgin teenager who is cute

I might go to EE and buy one idc the west is fucked or I can go to Morocco and live there and marry a chick cuz im Muslim 

She lost her virginity at 18 and already had 13 ons.

This is why sharia is needed 

No whores would exist man this world is gay I want It to end 

@wristcel I'm from the uk how can I find girls like the ones u posted?? After I looksmax I wanna check the 16 ur olds out cuz at uni girls go crazy with sex etc


----------



## TITUS (Sep 19, 2020)

I came to see some hot women photos and all i got is some autist on the mirror. I WONT VISIT ONE OF YOUR BRAG THREADS ANYMORE.


----------



## ReverseNorwoodPill (Sep 19, 2020)

Nice fake story tbh

1. a 19y old stacy knows about reverse image searching
2. she finds you in this extremely obscure place here
3. she still meets up with you, despite already being creeped out by you beforehand
4. not only does she meet up with you. She comes directly to your apartment. I would normally let that slide because of chad privilege, but not in this case. The girl would demand a nt check in a public space before fucking you at your apartment. And obviously she knows she can demand it. 
5. after sending your aspie name on paper pic you made yourself a laughing stock. Imagine looking like this and following the demands of a Fucking kid


My version of the story: part 1 was correct. Bitch hurt your ego. Then you made yourself a laughing stock of the forum, and you wanted to correct that with this fake part 2 (muh „the pics didn’t get sent“), because that hurt your ego even more.

Here is the thing @Amnesia.
I respect you, and I don’t do it bc ypu are gl or have ascended. You are often dropping some brutal life philosophy pills here that I can relate to. But you obviously have some confidence issues, to which in part you even admit to.

Why don’t you start cleaning up your persona and fake stories right here? Fuck it dude, it would be a start.

And you are still gl and smart, no one can fucking take this from you.


----------



## ReverseNorwoodPill (Sep 19, 2020)

.


----------



## fogdart (Sep 19, 2020)

ReverseNorwoodPill said:


> Nice fake story tbh
> 
> 1. a 19y old stacy knows about reverse image searching
> 2. she finds you in this extremely obscure place here
> ...


Validation is one hell of a drug


----------



## Amnesia (Sep 19, 2020)

brainded said:


> View attachment 679217
> 
> here you say you came in her asshole while in this post you say you came in her pussy.
> 
> ...



we fucked for like 6 hours on and off, it's possible to cum multiple times in multiple places over that time period bro


----------

